# Jig heads for saugeye



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

As of right now i have only used round heads for throwing twisters off the bank for saugeyes at several central ohio lakes. Usually i will only use 1/16 hds and sometimes 1/8. Last wk i finally broke down and got some berkley padle tale swimbaits. I tried to use a reg. round hd jig and was not happy with the action of the swimbait. 
What other jigs would you guys recomend for this application, and for twisters. I have seen some i like but have not bought yet(like the heads on northlands mimmic minnows). Any comments, complaints, concerns, or tips are welcomed. Cause i plan on buying several styles for trial and error this summer before the fall bites heat up.
Thanks a bunch
Bobby


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

the mimic minnow heads are great jigheads, they swim good, you can get em from the smallest (about 1/64) to the largest (3/4)


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Did you buy the paddle tail shad or the hollow belly swimbait? Gamakatsu makes jigs that have larger hook sizes than the weight, giving you a bigger hook and going further back on the bait. If you cant find one that fits your desires, the bass hooks that have the weight toward the front may give the best results.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

st.slippy, i got the padle tails (Ripple shads). And i have used the belly weight hooks on the yum money minnows with great results on bass. Guess ill have to give those a shot also on the saugeyes.
Thanks a bunch for the reply and info.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I use Keitech and Owner hooks for Walleye swimbaits...Bank or Boat...I use 1/16oz or 1/8 heads with 1/0 hooks for 2.8" swimmers and 1/16 or 1/8 heads with 2/0 hooks for 3.8" swimmers, and 1/8 3/0 hook for 4.8". I like the Keitechs the best because they are made of Tungsten and are smaller and stronger heads than lead.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Intimitator, Thanks a bunch!


----------

